# Looking, Lusting, Losing - David P. Murray



## daveb (May 28, 2006)

A looking which leads to a lusting which leads to a losing. Good sermon.

http://www.sermonaudio.com/sermoninfo.asp?currSection=sermonsspeaker&amp;sermonID=12210210364


----------



## JOwen (Aug 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by daveb_
> A looking which leads to a lusting which leads to a losing. Good sermon.
> 
> http://www.sermonaudio.com/sermoninfo.asp?currSection=sermonsspeaker&sermonID=12210210364



One of the best of modern day preachers in the Experiential/Scottish model. Highly recommended!

JL


----------

